# The 2015 REO Mini



## Rob Fisher (30/6/15)

I really had no intention of buying one of the new REO Mini's that takes the silly little 14500 battery... but Oh My Word is the shiny Brass one calling me... I must resist!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## zadiac (30/6/15)

Oh, she's pretty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/6/15)

Cant you get a Grand in that finish?

It is gorgeous


----------



## hands (30/6/15)

the normal mini is so dam cute i cant imagine what this must be like to hold. just look how big that atty looks on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (30/6/15)

Cyclops with an over hang 

Super cute

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Cant you get a Grand in that finish?
> 
> It is gorgeous



Not yet...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/15)

My finger slipped and I added one by mistake along with some spare bottles and and RM2 and some other stuff... 

I could not help myself! One very cute and shiny baby REO on it's way! 

But I think I did pretty well... I held out for over three hours after seeing the pics!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (30/6/15)

Wow Rob, congrats on that purchase
I hope it makes the ultimate stealth vaping machine!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman211991 (30/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I really had no intention of buying one of the new REO Mini's that takes the silly little 14500 battery... but Oh My Word is the shiny Brass one calling me... I must resist!
> 
> View attachment 30275
> View attachment 30276
> ...


She's a beaut enjoy mr fisher

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (30/6/15)

Please do resist, otherwi


r0gue z0mbie said:


> Cant you get a Grand in that finish?
> 
> It is gorgeous


No, so far he has resisted - says it will be too heavy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (30/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> My finger slipped and I added one by mistake along with some spare bottles and and RM2 and some other stuff...
> 
> I could not help myself! One very cute and shiny baby REO on it's way!
> 
> But I think I did pretty well... I held out for over three hours after seeing the pics!


Great stuff, so happy I was not consulted - might have included a 14500 Mini in Raw Tumbled!
Remember the 14500 batteries.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/15)

Andre said:


> Great stuff, so happy I was not consulted - might have included a 14500 Mini in Raw Tumbled!
> Remember the 14500 batteries.



I can drop Rob an email and he can add one for you! 

Batteries ordered from RDVapour!


----------



## hands (30/6/15)

blame it on the roof tiles and garden hose when she ask where the new shiny comes from

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (30/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I can drop Rob an email and he can add one for you!
> 
> Batteries ordered from RDVapour!


No, please  no. I SHALL wait for the Resins.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/15)

Size comparison.


----------



## Andre (30/6/15)

And check this thread for more pictures: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-reo-mini-14500.t12542/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/6/15)

Lol... like there was ever any doubt he was going to buy it. 

But really, that is a gem.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (1/7/15)

The mini is a real winner indeed, especially with a cyclone.


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro (19/4/17)

Got the Mini 1.0's mainly to run O-16's on. A perfect mod/atty match for a super compact Reo even with the piddly 14500 batts that don't last as long as you might like with the monster dual builds I put in the O-16's. Easy solution, have over a dozen batts on hand just for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

